# Will she learn?



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

I'm going to begin by admitting I did not thoroughly think through a kitten before I got Pepper. I wanted a cat, but got her on impulse because she was advertised for free on Gumtree and they'd had a lot of time wasters.
When my cat Sugar (who sadly was euthanized earlier this year) was a kitten she was really calm and good. So I was in for a real shock with Pepper!

She is driving me crazy  I do not want her on the coffee table or kitchen table for hygene reason and the fact she knocks drinks over which have ruined many things already, but she does not listen! I tell her no, I clap my hands to try and associate going on the tables with an unpleasant sound. She knows she's not allowed (you can tell by the guilty look when she is caught!) but she goes up there anyway.
I'm at my wits end as she may have now ruined my camera by knocking water over it.
You may say not to leave drinks on the table, but why on earth shouldn't I?! It's a bloomin table, it's what they're for! I want her to learn. 
Sugar knew what she was not allowed to do and was really well behaved, even at Pepper's tender age of 4/5 months.

Please, any suggestions would be very welcomed. I love her to bits. She is my pretty little lady, but at times I just despair


----------



## one (Mar 1, 2009)

Have had the same problem with ours on the kitchen table and worktops too, we keep a small spray bottle with water in it on the side now in the kitchen and when we find them on the sides or table they get sprayed. One of them doesn't seem to mind  but in general since we started doing this they are up on the sides a lot less. We dont use it anywhere else in the house but like you say it drove us nuts for a while and other things we tried seemed to make no difference. It's worth a try anyhow.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She is just a kitten at the end of the day and, like people, all kittens/ cats have different personalities and levels of intelligence. You may not want to move drinks away from expensive cameras but if you had a toddler you would do it until they had learned. I recommend the same until she has learned don't keep things on the table that can be ruined by water. My Minnii still jumps up onto the surfaces, she's two, she knows not to do it, if we get cross with her she does it more! SHe's a minx. 

Does your kitten have a play/scratch post tree thing? Put her on that every time she plays on the table. Is it because she is bored and needs playing with? She will clam down as she grows but she is still very wee and maybe is extra obstinate or a little less well endowed in the brain area than your last cat. 

YOu can spray water or make a loud noise and she may stay off the surfaces when you are there but she is a cat and I can almost guarentee that she will be up there when ever your back is turned - you get used to wiping kitchen surfaces over all the time.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Thank you one, I did think about a spray bottle. I may try that.

Spid - I don't ordinarily leave my camera lying around where it was. My son put it there, lesson learnt on that one! 
Your toddler comment has made it hit home actually so thank you! I was maybe being a bit ignorant to kitten behaviour and expecting too much from her. I suppose that's down to Sugar being so good.
I shall just persevere and hope she learns.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

If you are going to use a spray bottle for aversion then the trick is to try to spray her without her seeing you do it. She has to assoicate getting sprayed with getting up on the side/table, not with seeing you.

Charlie is being a right rascle at the moment with climbing on things. I generally remove him from what ever he is climbing on accompanied with a firm no. The only time I use a spray is to break up games between the cats that have turned nasty.


----------



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

We're having the same issue with ours.

We've tried the water thing, up to the point of dunking them in a bowl of water (only their bottoms and legs so they get wet) and it just isn't working. Taf simply doesn't mind getting wet.

was just about to post a question when I thought I would look for a running thread.

We're gonna get a bicycle pump as we were told they didn't like the sound of rushing air, but to be honest, I'm not holding out much hope.

I guess I can cope with wiping sides down but it's burnt paws and noses from the hob after I have finished cooking that worries me the most.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Hmmm, yes the burnt noses and paws wouldn't be good. I very fortunately don't have that problem as Pepper doesn't go on work surfaces, only tables. I'm hoping that does not change!
I've thought about cleaning with anti-bac spray, then lemon cleaner. They do not like citrus smells so it may work. Worth a go I guess.
I hope you find a solution that works for you.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

A simpy soultion to the worry of burnt paws on hobs is to place a pan of water onto the ring after cooking.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmmm this is hard one. I know Ragdolls *love* being up high. This is a nightmare for all the kinds of reasons you have stated, I have a lovely unit with lots of little drawers in it (cannot think what they are called) and a lovely vase on top with no flowers. Misty likes to pull them out, resulting in them falling over, I have lost count of the number of time she has done this.

If I am cooking Misty usually has to go to her room (espcially mince or chicken, bacon) as she will jump up and it's very stressful cooking and kitty watching, much as i am able to multitask! 

Then there is the ironing board. They lie on it, even when the kittens were here they used climb up the cupboards to get to it. Result = no ironing, although I could put them to their room. 

I would go with the advice here and just keep at her, saying firmly NO and putting your finger on her nose. (Works for some) and yes, after cooking I always have a few pots of water ready to put on cooker tops.

Its when they climb up to the top of the kitchen units it get very annoying, I cannot reach them AT ALL.

Best of luck.


----------



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try to remember to put pans of water on the hob after cooking.

The ironing board is not a issue... I don't iron!!!

Knowing my boys they'll have their paws in them though. They both can be seen drinking from their water bowls by putting their paws in the water then licking it off. Duh!!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Evurr said:


> Thanks, I'll try to remember to put pans of water on the hob after cooking.
> 
> The ironing board is not a issue... I don't iron!!!
> 
> Knowing my boys they'll have their paws in them though. They both can be seen drinking from their water bowls by putting their paws in the water then licking it off. Duh!!!!


Oh I would love not to iron. I very rarely do. I do on a need to basis. I detest ironing. :cursing:  ut:


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Look upon cats on working tops as strengthening your immune system.


----------



## kidsandcats (Jul 19, 2009)

Ted and Dusty were always on my dining table but they did do it less as they approached 1 yrs old. Unfortunatley it's not a problem now but I wish they were still on there. Would do anything to have them back!

I just hope our 2 new kittens we are getting will be as good, I am worrying I may not be as lucky, as Ted and Dusty were very good with not clawing furniture etc.

Sharon
x


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

kidsandcats said:


> Ted and Dusty were always on my dining table but they did do it less as they approached 1 yrs old. Unfortunatley it's not a problem now but I wish they were still on there. Would do anything to have them back!
> 
> I just hope our 2 new kittens we are getting will be as good, I am worrying I may not be as lucky, as Ted and Dusty were very good with not clawing furniture etc.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about Ted and Dusty. They were gorgeous  Sounds like you were very lucky! I hope you're as lucky again.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

My cats basically go where ever they want, kitchen counter,tables,on top of the fridge, between the cabnets and the ceiling. Only decker,kira and sometimes horris will do this. I only left horris off the places as the only reason hes there is because of food. Decker and kira will just sit and watch. I havent had a problem with tidbit yet. the only place that is off limit to the cats is my brothers bed room.

Tho my bf has given me some gross looks when decker is laying on a table

so when we move in im gonna have to stop them from climbing.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Why stop them climbing?

I have had cats all my life and never suffered anything from allowing them where they will. Neither have my children.

I am a great believer in a few germs and common sense are good for you. You clean up after animals as you would after a toddler who is in the middle of potty training. 

Messes get dininfectant treatment.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A word of caution - be very careful about the cleaners you use - make sure they are pet friendly as they can absorb the chemicals through their paws (and by washing them) if they jump when still damp and over a period of time this can lead to illnesses.


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> A word of caution - be very careful about the cleaners you use - make sure they are pet friendly as they can absorb the chemicals through their paws (and by washing them) if they jump when still damp and over a period of time this can lead to illnesses.


That's a really good point. Last time I went to buy an anti bac cleaning spray, I looked at the back of the bottle & couldn't believe the number that weren't suitable for use with animals  Did find one eventually, but there wasn't a great range of pet friendly ones & as Kaz said, they can absorb it though their paws & it can make them ill. Especially worth thinking about with floor cleaners too hmy:


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

I want to stop them climbing because I find it unsanitary. They walk in their litter tray, lick their bums then lick their feet, ewww. BUT most importantly to me at the moment, getting out of windows!! They make bad smells so I open windows to vent the house and there is an escape risk. That won't be a problem in a few weeks but at the mo it is.



ChinaBlue said:


> A word of caution - be very careful about the cleaners you use - make sure they are pet friendly as they can absorb the chemicals through their paws (and by washing them) if they jump when still damp and over a period of time this can lead to illnesses.


Thank you so much for mentioning that, I'd not really thought about it. Can you recommend any cleaners that aren't too expensive and are safe please?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I use this on my worktops etc Roberts & Thompson Bactericidal Cleaning Disinfectant - £3.99 : Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!, Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!

On my floors and for doing the litter trays I use Formula H disinfectant but Trygene is also an excellent product. You can have a look around Pets At Home as I am sure they sell a few different types.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Great thank you. Looks like another trip to Pets At Home for me then 

I feel awfull that I didn't think of that, but will def check from now on.


----------

